# 21.8.2.RC14 Release 10/18/18



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks like new TE4 software. I can not detect any changes. If you spot any, please feel free to post them.

We don't need posts listing what hasn't changed. 

Release Notes: Tivo Customer Support Community

Text of the release notes: 21.8.2.RC14 Release 10/18/18


----------



## LoveLiving4FUN (Oct 19, 2018)

Did this kill the Hulu app for anyone? It says "Load Failure. There was an issue loading Hulu." on my 4 Minis (3 are TCDA93000 and 1 TCDA92000). One of my Bolts started with this error last week randomly, but I have 2 Bolts that still work fine. 

I've forced a connect and nothing. Even done full resets one of the Minis and one Bolt.

THANKS


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

No issue here with Hulu on Tivo Roamio.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Looks like new TE4 software. I can not detect any changes. If you spot any, please feel free to post them.
> 
> We don't need posts listing what hasn't changed.


Was hoping ti was the Fall Update. Curious on how that will work and if it will be worth it at that point to move to TE4.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

smark said:


> Was hoping ti was the Fall Update. Curious on how that will work and if it will be worth it at that point to move to TE4.


I did not observe any pumpkins, turkeys or BF ads, so maybe it was just a practice release.


----------



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

So I take it this obviously isn't the update with the "Significant System Enhancements" spoken about by Dave Zatz back in late Sep.?

TiVo Preps Significant System Enhancements

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

I'm gathering this is just a bug fix update. And it probably means the new fall release with enhancements will be later in the fall than many had hoped for. I doubt TiVo would have bothered with a bug fix release if the enhancement release were imminent.

Jeff


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

One detail I noticed with the update is that it now correctly reports the Remote Type in System Information (under Help menu). On my Mini, it was reporting "IR" (wrong). Now it reports "Slide Pro" (ding! ding! ding!). I have not checked my Roamio Pro (VOX remote) or other Mini (formerly my stock RP non-Slide remote) yet but presumably they will report the Remote Type correctly.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

kokishin said:


> One detail I noticed with the update is that it now correctly reports the Remote Type in System Information (under Help menu). *On my Mini, it was reporting "IR" (wrong). Now it reports "Slide Pro" (ding! ding! ding!).* I have not checked my Roamio Pro (VOX remote) or other Mini (formerly my stock RP non-Slide remote) yet but presumably they will report the Remote Type correctly.


Yep, need to get our priorities straight.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

kokishin said:


> One detail I noticed with the update is that it now correctly reports the Remote Type in System Information (under Help menu). On my Mini, it was reporting "IR" (wrong). Now it reports "Slide Pro" (ding! ding! ding!). I have not checked my Roamio Pro (VOX remote) or other Mini (formerly my stock RP non-Slide remote) yet but presumably they will report the Remote Type correctly.


Roamio with dongle still says IR.

update: Mini VOX still says IR in SI and Remote Diagnostics.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> Roamio with dongle still says IR.


Yep. Just checked my RP and it reports "IR". My other Mini reports "RS IR". Both wrong.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HoTatII said:


> So I take it this obviously isn't the update with the "Significant System Enhancements" spoken about by Dave Zatz back in late Sep.?
> 
> TiVo Preps Significant System Enhancements
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


It does not appear so.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> Yep, need to get our priorities straight.





kokishin said:


> One detail I noticed with the update is that it now correctly reports the Remote Type in System Information (under Help menu). On my Mini, it was reporting "IR" (wrong). Now it reports "Slide Pro" (ding! ding! ding!). I have not checked my Roamio Pro (VOX remote) or other Mini (formerly my stock RP non-Slide remote) yet but presumably they will report the Remote Type correctly.


vox remote with white 1GB bolt still says IR mode


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

They just posted the release notes. Link in post 1.
The meat:

Oct 19, 2018•Essential Summary
Essential Summary
Compatibility
What's new in version 21.8.2.RC14 for TiVo Experience 4?

Features/functionality:


Remote control diagnostics screen: New remote control diagnostics screen that contains all remote control related diagnostic information. Provides specific information regarding remote control connectivity, pairing status, battery level and other information. See Remote Control Diagnostics for more information.
Sports head-to-head images with Home team second: This reverses the sports head-to-head images so that the Home team image is on the right. Prior to this software update, it was on the left. Having the Home team on the right is more typical for US sports leagues.
Note: This feature was introduced through a service update on the TiVo device after it received software version 21.8.2.RC1.

Thuuz UI decoration expansion: Additional Thuuz excitement scores decoration locations on the User Interface along with a settings option to turn Thuuz off. Please see Thuuz Sports Rating for more information.

Note: The features and functionalities listed above were introduced with Software Version 21.8.2.RC1 and maintained in Software Version 21.8.2.RC14.

TiVo Software Version 21.8.2.RC14 is compatible with the following:


TiVo BOLT Series

Roamio Series

TiVo Mini/VOX


Features/functionality fixed in this release:

Issue ID Issue Description
493450 DVR upgrade to TiVo Experience 4 may fail (V301 error)
494270 TiVo device may be unable to upgrade to TiVo Experience 4 or downgrade to TiVo Experience 3
491432 A95 Minis may fail to downgrade to TiVo Experience 3 to match the host device
476675 Wrong channel may be displayed on "All upcoming Episodes"
489402 When WishList is set to "Get HD / Never", the WishList may not correctly reflect the setting and shows both High Definition (HD) and Standard Definition (SD) results
490074 Current channel number on the TiVo Mini may display the current channel number on the host device.
494727 Voice transcribes command but may not come back with any result
494942 Live TV may black out after bailing to Home from any app
496913 Disable Background Images may be missing from Mini 4.4
498578 Reset Remote Control Pairing on Mini may clear paired remotes on host device

Remember, the link is recycled.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

There is now a functioning link to Remote Diagnostics. As expected.


----------



## GCKess (Oct 19, 2018)

How do we download this update? Our voice command button is not working anymore but remote is paired. Also, Skip feature no longer working.



JoeKustra said:


> They just posted the release notes. Link in post 1.
> The meat:
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Thuuz still doesn’t work for me outside of What to Watch.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

GCKess said:


> How do we download this update? Our voice command button is not working anymore but remote is paired. Also, Skip feature no longer working.


Updates are sent out when TiVo decides. Sometimes they are in phases which will correspond to the hardware. This is the first time my basic Roamio has been first. Usually it's the Bolt+, Roamio+, and other units within a few days.

As for your problems, start a thread in the Help forum or the appropriate hardware forum. When I posted that the link for remote control diagnostics now works "as expected", it was me being sarcastic.

BTW, the first five bug fix ticket numbers were listed on the 21.8.2.RC1 release.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> Updates are sent out when TiVo decides. Sometimes they are in phases which will correspond to the hardware. This is the first time my basic Roamio has been first. Usually it's the Bolt+, Roamio+, and other units within a few days.
> 
> As for your problems, start a thread in the Help forum or the appropriate hardware forum. When I posted that the link for remote control diagnostics now works "as expected", it was me being sarcastic.
> 
> BTW, the first five bug fix ticket numbers were listed on the 21.8.2.RC1 release.


Are people still using T3 like me? And will there still be updates for T3 UI?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

timstack8969 said:


> Are people still using T3 like me? And will there still be updates for T3 UI?


I'm using three TiVo units on TE3 (plus three Mini units). There will be updates. I base my positive attitude on nothing. (UI? that's only a "maybe")


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

timstack8969 said:


> Are people still using T3 like me? And will there still be updates for T3 UI?


Yes. Quite a few people use it.

There won't be any significant updates. Just a few bug fixes now and then. According to Ted there won't be any new features (except possibly support for IFTTT auto skip).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I wonder if the rate of adoption, or not, of TE4 might affect the updating of TE3.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> I wonder if the rate of adoption, or not, of TE4 might affect the updating of TE3.


I think that horse has escaped the barn. Remember, the cable system TiVo's are going TE4.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

TonyD79 said:


> I think that horse has escaped the barn. Remember, the cable system TiVo's are going TE4.


Mine just did


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

timstack8969 said:


> Are people still using T3 like me? And will there still be updates for T3 UI?


I would not expect any updates for TE3 (maybe bug fixes if serious enough).

Scott


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I think i've found a ridiculously awful bug in this update. The to do list will show start times an hour prior to what they actually are. it is happening every time i check the TDL. I then have to completely back out to live tv go back and it is correct.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

tim_m said:


> I think i've found a ridiculously awful bug in this update. The to do list will show start times an hour prior to what they actually are. it is happening every time i check the TDL. I then have to completely back out to live tv go back and it is correct.


My Roamio on RC14 is also doing this. But my TDL won't show the correct time even after backing out and coming back in.

However, I had an 8 am show set to record -- and it started recording at 8 am as it should have.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

DeltaOne said:


> My Roamio on RC14 is also doing this. But my TDL won't show the correct time even after backing out and coming back in.
> 
> However, I had an 8 am show set to record -- and it started recording at 8 am as it should have.


I sometimes have to do it several times to get it to show the correct time. I notice also scrolling down past all the incorrect times backing out then back in tends to correct it too.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

tim_m said:


> I sometimes have to do it several times to get it to show the correct time.


I think the TDL time is only off for today? Tomorrow and subsequent days seem okay.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

DeltaOne said:


> I think the TDL time is only off for today? Tomorrow and subsequent days seem okay.


It is yeah, i did see it briefly happen to Monday's shows while trying to figure out what was going on.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Now seeing on Monday again


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It only is wrong in the TDL list. When a shown is selected, the info on the right is correct and the guide shows the correct check mark. 

Also, it shows in the “will record and conflicts” view and “all” view as wrong but not the “will record” only. It is correct there.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

What a mess, you would think this is something they would want to fix quickly. Anyone not reading this post is probably gonna be freaking out.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Doesn't something like this often happen as Daylight Saving Time or Standard Time approach? I.e., cosmetic issues with the way times display, but not function?


----------



## slatimer72 (Jan 14, 2018)

I've lost sound and my remote is slower than slow today..assuming its related to the update?


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

this time bug in TDL is unforgivable, don't they check this junk first?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tim_m said:


> Now seeing on Monday again


How about next Monday? It only seems to affect this week's programming on my Roamio.


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

In my case the first show on the list (God Friended me at 7PM) has the correct time but everything after that is 1 hour off but only through Wednesday. From Thursday on it is all correct. Last night it did record everything correctly


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

longrider said:


> In my case the first show on the list (God Friended me at 7PM) has the correct time but everything after that is 1 hour off but only through Wednesday. From Thursday on it is all correct. Last night it did record everything correctly


Same here. Simpson's at 8 pm followed by Doctor Who at 7!

Monday is messed up then Tuesday okay.

If I add a recording this afternoon, that is okay as first in list then Simpson's gets bumped to 7. So, first show in list is correct then blech.

Still good on "will record" screen.

Als, if I create a conflict, it reports the times right.

Pretty sure it is a display problem only.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

Also -- some shows that are repeats are marked as NEW in the grid guide. Those shows have the correct original air date in the description, and do not record if on a 1P for new only. But seeing them marked as NEW in the guide throws me off.

This happened with SNL last night, and with a couple of Colbert repeats recently. Looking forward at random shows, I see that this is the case for a repeat of The Rookie tomorrow 10/22/2018. The guide says NEW, while the description shows an original air date of 10/16/2018.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

New has always been a mess. That is crappy guide data. And SNL was aired 21 days earlier. Isn’t that within the “new” window?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Phil_C said:


> Also -- some shows that are repeats are marked as NEW in the grid guide. Those shows have the correct original air date in the description, and do not record if on a 1P for new only. But seeing them marked as NEW in the guide throws me off.
> This happened with SNL last night, and with a couple of Colbert repeats recently. Looking forward at random shows, I see that this is the case for a repeat of The Rookie tomorrow 10/22/2018. The guide says NEW, while the description shows an original air date of 10/16/2018.


If you have a Twitter account they are there (@TiVoSupport). Your two problems don't happen on TE3. BTW, neither example should record.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

“New” used to only apply to shows that were airing the same day as the OAD. Looks like they may have changed it to OADs within 28 days.

Showtime is showing Season 9 eps of “Shameless” today. “New” is shown for OADs of 9/23, 9/30, 10/7, 10/14, and 10/21, but not for 9/9 and 9/16.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hasn’t it been that way for quite some time? I pretty much ignore the New label. They show it on sporting events that happened days before. Useless.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Still messing up times on TDL even while recording correctly. Now messed up into Tuesday but fixes itself in the middle of the Tuesday list.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> How about next Monday? It only seems to affect this week's programming on my Roamio.


As of right now that's correct. The rest of tonight is still wrong. Tomorrow is going back bad forth between right and wrong.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

This is just ridiculous


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Doesn't something like this often happen as Daylight Saving Time or Standard Time approach? I.e., cosmetic issues with the way times display, but not function?


But Daylight Savings doesn't end for three more weeks. The guide and the to do list don't go out that far.

I haven't noticed anything with mine. All my recordings have been happening correctly. But I also have not checked the To Do List in a long time. As long as everything gets recorded properly, I'm not too worried about it.

Plus I'm not even sure what times most shows come on. So even if my To Do List was off for the starting times. I'm not sure that I would even notice it.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Didn’t this happen last year just after hydra was released


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

So have they fixed file transfers from a PC yet?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> But Daylight Savings doesn't end for three more weeks. The guide and the to do list don't go out that far.


I know, but it still seems to happen every year. I have a hunch that after DST ends, this will end too. Otherwise, it's kind of a strange coincidence that this is happening yet again, at roughly the same time of year, but for a completely different reason...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

compnurd said:


> Didn't this happen last year just after hydra was released


I don't recall that. Maybe?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

TonyD79 said:


> I don't recall that. Maybe?


i think it was only on the day of DST ending


----------



## nyjack (Mar 9, 2013)

tim_m said:


> I think i've found a ridiculously awful bug in this update. The to do list will show start times an hour prior to what they actually are. it is happening every time i check the TDL. I then have to completely back out to live tv go back and it is correct.


I am having sort of the same problem. On programs for today (Mon 10/22/18) everything is off by an hour. For tomorrow only the first 3 shows have the wrong time. Then, the next day & after, everything is correct.


----------



## nyjack (Mar 9, 2013)

nyjack said:


> I am having sort of the same problem. On programs for today (Mon 10/22/18) everything is off by an hour. For tomorrow only the first 3 shows have the wrong time. Then, the next day & after, everything is correct.


I just spoke to TiVo & they are aware of the problem & working on a fix.


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

It seems to be tied to number of recordings, not day or date. Sunday the wrong times went through Wednesday night and after recording 3 shows on Sunday night it now goes through Saturday night. I only have one show per night Thursday - Saturday. My pattern is the first recording has the right time, 10 recordings are an hour off and then the time is right again.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

longrider said:


> It seems to be tied to number of recordings, not day or date. Sunday the wrong times went through Wednesday night and after recording 3 shows on Sunday night it now goes through Saturday night. I only have one show per night Thursday - Saturday. My pattern is the first recording has the right time, 10 recordings are an hour off and then the time is right again.


That must have been hard to code.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

JoeKustra said:


> If you have a Twitter account they are there (@TiVoSupport).


Twitter? What's Twitter?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Phil_C said:


> Twitter? What's Twitter?


I can only give a complete answer here -> https://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?forums/political-talk.63/


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

tivoknucklehead said:


> this time bug in TDL is unforgivable, don't they check this junk first?



It's harmless.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

So have they fixed file transfers from a PC yet?


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I don’t consider this bug a big deal as long as things are recording properly. 

What’s funny is that the start time can change depending on when you view the TDL. I have a CNBC show scheduled for weeknights at 6pm. It was showing as 6pm for tonight. The rest of the week (until Friday) it shows incorrectly as 5pm. I just drilled back into the TDL and it shows as 5pm tonight.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Joe3 said:


> So have they fixed file transfers from a PC yet?


I dont think they view it as broken.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Joe3 said:


> So have they ADDED file transfers from a PC yet?


Fixed it for you.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I don't recall this happening last year, maybe on the day DST started. Is this happening on TE3? Or just TE4?


----------



## opsman (Sep 22, 2018)

jrtroo said:


> I dont think they view it as broken.


If this is true, that's a problem. Whats next that they could view as "not a problem"?

On Saturday afternoon, the Tivo Guide data had the NLCS game 7 still listed to start at 9PM. My Rovi driven cable company dvr had it updated to the correct time of 8PM. I guess that isnt a problem either?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

That's completely different than not adding in a feature.


----------



## opsman (Sep 22, 2018)

Tivo Online shpows my To Do List with correct times, my Roamio does not.

Ultimately, it appears that the shows are recording correctly, but as I read more and more posts about phantom "not recorded" issues how can the software be trusted to do what its suppose to do?

In reality, I likely wont know about something being recorded incorrectly until days or weeks later as I generally dont watch many of the recorded shows for a while.


----------



## opsman (Sep 22, 2018)

jrtroo said:


> That's completely different than not adding in a feature.


Care to explain? As a new Tivo user, I'm curious on what to expect from this product


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

opsman said:


> Tivo Online shpows my To Do List with correct times, my Roamio does not.
> 
> Ultimately, it appears that the shows are recording correctly, but as I read more and more posts about phantom "not recorded" issues how can the software be trusted to do what its suppose to do?
> 
> In reality, I likely wont know about something being recorded incorrectly until days or weeks later as I generally dont watch many of the recorded shows for a while.


This happens every year as Daylight Savings Time and Standard Time approach (although it seems to be more widespread this year). It's always been purely cosmetic, never affecting recordings. And it ends when the time change happens.

I'm assuming this is just the latest iteration of the same old "problem" (I put problem in quotes because, well, it's always been purely cosmetic).


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Fixed it for you.


No, not added. It worked previously and version 21 (Hydra) broke it. Its broken.

I and many others are waiting for Tivo to fix this glaring error before even considering the new UI. As long as basic functionality is broken, there is no reason to use a newer version. The question was valid. Have they fixed this bug?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> That's completely different than not adding in a feature.


Its not adding a feature. Its fixing basic functionality that they BROKE.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> It's harmless.


when I look at my To do list I do not want to have to guess if the time is correct or wrong, especially since some are right and some are wrong. it is not harmless, it is a mess


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

A broken feature indicates it is a bug. A feature intentionally not included going forward is a lost feature. While it may feel "broken", it's not actually broken any more than the lack of a live guide is broken (another feature purposely not included in hydra).

Now, the poorly updated suggestions is broken, which is why I'm not upgrading.


----------



## opsman (Sep 22, 2018)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> This happens every year as Daylight Savings Time and Standard Time approach (although it seems to be more widespread this year). It's always been purely cosmetic, never affecting recordings. And it ends when the time change happens.
> 
> I'm assuming this is just the latest iteration of the same old "problem" (I put problem in quotes because, well, it's always been purely cosmetic).


Thanks for the reply

Why does the To Do List when I log in Online show as correct while at home and direct from the Roamio, it does not? Doesnt it pull from the same info?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

opsman said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> Why does the To Do List when I log in Online show as correct while at home and direct from the Roamio, it does not? Doesnt it pull from the same info?


I suspect maybe the raw data is processed/displayed differently?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jcthorne said:


> No, not added. It worked previously and version 21 (Hydra) broke it. Its broken.
> 
> I and many others are waiting for Tivo to fix this glaring error before even considering the new UI. As long as basic functionality is broken, there is no reason to use a newer version. The question was valid. Have they fixed this bug?


No, added. It is not broken because it wasn't in the hydra spec. Honda just removed the V6 engine from its accord line in favor of turbo engines. Does that mean the new accords are "broken."

It is not a bug and you will get nowhere insisting it is. You are asking for a feature to be added.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jcthorne said:


> Its not adding a feature. Its fixing basic functionality that they BROKE.


You are wrong.

You are also wrong in calling it basic functionality. It was an advanced feature that the vast majority of TiVo customers never used. You cannot be basic if most didn't even know about it.

All you are doing is throwing a tantrum. Companies don't react to tantrums.

And you are cluttering up a thread that has a purpose beyond your tantrum.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

So have they re-enabled file transfers from a PC yet?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Joe3 said:


> So have they re-enabled file transfers from a PC yet?


Hydra/Mira never had the feature so they can't "re-enable" it.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> Hydra/Mira never had the feature so they can't "re-enable" it.


Now, now, you know what I am asking, have they returned file transfers from a PC to the TiVo with this new software version?


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks, found it!



moyekj said:


> This was my laundry list of reasons not to "upgrade" collected for early Hydra release. Probably not all relevant anymore but a lot of them are still valid from what I've read. For me issue 1 is enough by itself not to move, and left vs back button is another major one for me.
> 
> 1. SPS backdoor codes mostly don't work (quick clear play bar, clock).
> 2. PC-->TiVo transfers (pyTivo/TiVo Desktop) not possible
> ...


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

opsman said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> Why does the To Do List when I log in Online show as correct while at home and direct from the Roamio, it does not? Doesnt it pull from the same info?





Rob Helmerichs said:


> I suspect maybe the raw data is processed/displayed differently?


Rob is likely correct. Everything is probably stored in GMT time, and TiVo applies your timezone offset as needed.

That's broken in the TDL for some reason. The offset is probably happening in another codebase for the website.

To add another data point, I just checked my iPhone. The TDL times look to be 100% accurate for the next two weeks except for Sunday NFL Countdown, which shows at 9AM instead of 10AM on 11/4, which is the day DST ends. So the app is (I'm pretty sure) getting it's data directly from the TiVo it's connected to, but it's applying the offset on the device itself rather than the TiVo sending the information back. This is probably so that if you are traveling in a different time zone, the time it displays is the time in your current physical location. Since the app is new, there's probably a bug in the codebase such that it is applying the offset based on the present time (-4 right now for EDT) instead of the date the program airs, which is why it displays as an hour too early after DST ends.


----------



## opsman (Sep 22, 2018)

mrizzo80 said:


> So the app is (I'm pretty sure) getting it's data directly from the TiVo it's connected to, but it's applying the offset on the device itself rather than the TiVo sending the information back. This is probably so that if you are traveling in a different time zone, the time it displays is the time in your current physical location. Since the app is new, there's probably a bug in the codebase such that it is applying the offset based on the present time (-4 right now for EDT) instead of the date the program airs, which is why it displays as an hour too early after DST ends.


Maybe, but my Roamio TDL has some recordings time correct and some that are off. No rhyme or reason to the pattern.

Pretty much beating a dead horse here though. Maybe Tivo will fix it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

opsman said:


> Maybe, but my Roamio TDL has some recordings time correct and some that are off. No rhyme or reason to the pattern.
> Pretty much beating a dead horse here though. Maybe Tivo will fix it.


I'm with you 100%. Only problem is all they have to do is wait and it will fix itself. But let me add: I don't recall this issue from any previous year. Al least not with the seemingly randomness we observe. Ok, horse has been declared dead.

Now, how about fixing the Remote Diagnostics?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> I'm with you 100%. Only problem is all they have to do is wait and it will fix itself. But let me add: I don't recall this issue from any previous year. Al least not with the seemingly randomness we observe. Ok, horse has been declared dead.


To revive the horse one last time, I see this behavior every year (although not to the extent that I've seen this year). It never affects recordings, and it always goes away when the time change happens. I assume it will happen like that this time, although of course we can't know for certain until 11/4.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

JoeKustra said:


> I can only give a complete answer here -> https://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?forums/political-talk.63/


And next, what's Facebook?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tivoknucklehead said:


> when I look at my To do list I do not want to have to guess if the time is correct or wrong, especially since some are right and some are wrong. it is not harmless, it is a mess


I looked at mine last night. And also checked to see what the actual start times are supposed to be from the shows. Mine were off too. But all the recordings occurred like they should. There is a reason I rarely check the To Do List. Because my TiVos record things the way they are supposed to, without any intervention by me. So this has had no affect on my recordings.

I remember people having other issues with the Bolts in the past. Where it wasn't showing future recordings or something. But then the TiVo would correct itself prior to the day the recording took place. I never messed with mine back then either. And the recordings still took place like they were supposed to.


----------



## randyb359 (Jan 3, 2009)

Am I the only one who never looks at my to do list. I set up onepasses then I just watch whatever the Tivo records.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> No, added. It is not broken because it wasn't in the hydra spec. Honda just removed the V6 engine from its accord line in favor of turbo engines. Does that mean the new accords are "broken."
> 
> It is not a bug and you will get nowhere insisting it is. You are asking for a feature to be added.


You are spinning this and I flatly disagree. Changing engine type is accomplishing the basic functionality via different mechanicals. They still provided an engine. What Tivo has done would be like GM deleting the bed from all pickups going forward. Sure, its still a truck but basic functionality was broken.

Its worse than a bug, its missing basic functionality I paid for when purchasing Tivo. Until the new software versions fix this error, there is no use in moving forward with it. By your analogy, I would have no problem if Tivo accomplished file transfers via different software engine. IE perhaps by the website file transfers like they do for shows between some tivos. But they have neglected to allow this functionality in any form. The tivo without that part of its functionality is useless to me. Kindly quit trying to be a shill for Tivo. Its unbecoming.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> Hydra/Mira never had the feature so they can't "re-enable" it.


That version of tivo has been missing the functionality. Previous versions of tivo had it and it worked well. Hydra is just a software version (21) not a new device. They broke it between versions, they need to fix it.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> You are wrong.
> 
> You are also wrong in calling it basic functionality. It was an advanced feature that the vast majority of TiVo customers never used. You cannot be basic if most didn't even know about it.
> 
> ...


You are wrong.

I asked if a missing feature that has been a part of Tivo functionality for over a decade had been fixed in the latest update and you proceed to throw a fit that it was never broken and I had no right to ask the question. If you had simply said 'No, they have not fixed that yet' this whole conversation would be over.

I refuse to accept that a feature central to use of the tivo as our 'One Device' makes the appliance useless for its purchased function. Without the ability to transfer videos onto the device or other means of integrating locally stored content, the tivo would loose the ability to be the central focus of our whole home media system. It then becomes one of many discrete devices needed to pick and choose what to watch on which device. No, one system providing all content on all our devices. This is what tivo sold. I expect them to continue to support that basic functionality.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> To revive the horse one last time, I see this behavior every year (although not to the extent that I've seen this year). It never affects recordings, and it always goes away when the time change happens. I assume it will happen like that this time, although of course we can't know for certain until 11/4.


My guide now displays the change to EST. I have two 1am blocks on 11/4. It looks like last year works again this year and has nothing to do with display problems in the TDL.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> You are wrong.
> 
> You are also wrong in calling it basic functionality. It was an advanced feature that the vast majority of TiVo customers never used. You cannot be basic if most didn't even know about it.
> 
> ...


Tony - let me start by saying that you can be among the most helpful members of this forum, and I'd like to thank you for all the input you have given me over the years.

On the other hand, you do tend to set yourself up as the final word on all things Tivo and it can sometimes come across as imperious and intolerant or dismissive of the views of others. I say this with all possible respect and with no desire whatsoever to insult you..... For example, many of us agree with jcthorne that computer to Tivo transfers were indeed a previous feature (they were even supported by Tivo Desktop) that is sorely missed and that without the reinstatement of that feature Hydra is a non-starter for many of us. I would also venture to say that the fact that he has taken this position is NOT seen my most of us as him "throwing a tantrum" or cluttering a thread. In fact Tony, many are the times you decide to have a side discussion in a thread that is not only lengthy, but essentially hijacks the thread (especially in the New Shows threads).

Again Tony, this is in no way intended as an attack on you -- simply a personal opinion and observation, perhaps some constructive criticism, and a little bit of support for someone else's point of view with which I happen to agree


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> My guide now displays the change to EST. I have two 1am blocks on 11/4. It looks like last year works again this year and has nothing to do with display problems in the TDL.


Wait, what? The change hasn't happened yet!

In past years, the time misreads didn't get fixed until the time change happened.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Wait, what? The change hasn't happened yet!
> In past years, the time misreads didn't get fixed until the time change happened.


I have 1am shown twice on Sunday 11/4. Quite normal. In the spring there will be no 2am in the guide on 3/10/19. Quite normal. BTW, a lot of TBA for the start of November. Not a surprise either.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> I have 1am shown twice on Sunday 11/4. Quite normal. In the spring there will be no 2am in the guide on 3/10/19. Quite normal. BTW, a lot of TBA for the start of November. Not a surprise either.


Right, but my point is the messed-up times in the TDL in the past have continued until the time change, and this time no doubt will do so as well. This is all perfectly normal (by TiVo standards). although as I said it seems a bit more extreme this time.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Right, but my point is the messed-up times in the TDL in the past have continued until the time change, and this time no doubt will do so as well. This is all perfectly normal (by TiVo standards). although as I said it seems a bit more extreme this time.


I don't find anything wrong with the time change/guide. The TDL is confused and I expect TiVo will fix it soon. Probably with the "Fall Update" that was mentioned earlier or in a different thread. Since there's no TDL problem with TE3, I wonder if the code has the same bug and that's what is holding up its "fall release"


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ADG said:


> Tony - let me start by saying that you can be among the most helpful members of this forum, and I'd like to thank you for all the input you have given me over the years.
> 
> On the other hand, you do tend to set yourself up as the final word on all things Tivo and it can sometimes come across as imperious and intolerant or dismissive of the views of others. I say this with all possible respect and with no desire whatsoever to insult you..... For example, many of us agree with jcthorne that computer to Tivo transfers were indeed a previous feature (they were even supported by Tivo Desktop) that is sorely missed and that without the reinstatement of that feature Hydra is a non-starter for many of us. I would also venture to say that the fact that he has taken this position is NOT seen my most of us as him "throwing a tantrum" or cluttering a thread. In fact Tony, many are the times you decide to have a side discussion in a thread that is not only lengthy, but essentially hijacks the thread (especially in the New Shows threads).
> 
> Again Tony, this is in no way intended as an attack on you -- simply a personal opinion and observation, perhaps some constructive criticism, and a little bit of support for someone else's point of view with which I happen to agree


I understand the desire to have the feature. What I am disagreeing with is the terminology used. Hydra is not "broken" and declaring it as such is unfair to TiVo and potential users. Clearly stating that you want a feature what used to exist is fine. Let people make their own decisions. But hydra works for what it is designed to do. If you don't like what it does, fine. But to claim it is broken is just a lie.

Let's let people make things up, shall we?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> I don't find anything wrong with the time change/guide. The TDL is confused and I expect TiVo will fix it soon. Probably with the "Fall Update" that was mentioned earlier or in a different thread. Since there's no TDL problem with TE3, I wonder if the code has the same bug and that's what is holding up its "fall release"


I guess I'm not being clear. Every year, as we approach the time change, issues turn up with the way the To Do List displays times. Those issues evaporate after the time change occurs. That seems to be what is happening now.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I guess I'm not being clear. Every year, as we approach the time change, issues turn up with the way the To Do List displays times. Those issues evaporate after the time change occurs. That seems to be what is happening now.


I guess. But all the times in my TDL and within the programs descriptions are correct. I check and everything looks good for that Sunday with the Roamio on TE3.

Ok, checking some of the programs on TE4 and they are way off. "60 Minutes" for that Sunday has the right time in the guide and under the thumbnail, but the title is 'Sunday 11/4 3:00pm'. I used the apostrophe as shown on my screen since that is the TE4 standard.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> I understand the desire to have the feature. What I am disagreeing with is the terminology used. Hydra is not "broken" and declaring it as such is unfair to TiVo and potential users. Clearly stating that you want a feature what used to exist is fine. Let people make their own decisions. But hydra works for what it is designed to do. If you don't like what it does, fine. But to claim it is broken is just a lie.
> 
> Let's let people make things up, shall we?


So which features being deleted would YOU consider making the device broken? If the guide data disappeared? How about Suggestions? What if season passes disappeared? Or streaming media completely?

Its not for YOU to decide what features are unimportant and can be dropped. You may not use your tivo as the 'one device' to integrate all your media consumption throughout the whole home. But some of use bought into that feature set when Tivo sold it. And made use of it. Refuse to go backwards and do media piecemeal again.

Tivo TE3 works as a media integration center. TE4 does not. Its broken and its no more wrong for me to ask about it than any of the other features discussed each time a new release comes out. Your priorities may be different but its a central feature Tivo sold that no longer works in the current revision software. Its broken for the purpose it was sold for. This among others is likely why Tivo has not forced a software install for those that use the features in TE3 that are not yet supported in the new beta software.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

ADG said:


> Tony - let me start by saying that you can be among the most helpful members of this forum, and I'd like to thank you for all the input you have given me over the years.
> 
> On the other hand, you do tend to set yourself up as the final word on all things Tivo and it can sometimes come across as imperious and intolerant or dismissive of the views of others. I say this with all possible respect and with no desire whatsoever to insult you..... For example, many of us agree with jcthorne that computer to Tivo transfers were indeed a previous feature (they were even supported by Tivo Desktop) that is sorely missed and that without the reinstatement of that feature Hydra is a non-starter for many of us. I would also venture to say that the fact that he has taken this position is NOT seen my most of us as him "throwing a tantrum" or cluttering a thread. In fact Tony, many are the times you decide to have a side discussion in a thread that is not only lengthy, but essentially hijacks the thread (especially in the New Shows threads).
> 
> Again Tony, this is in no way intended as an attack on you -- simply a personal opinion and observation, perhaps some constructive criticism, and a little bit of support for someone else's point of view with which I happen to agree


Thanks.

I will drop the discussion on use of the word 'broken' if Tony will. We disagree on its meaning in this application.

I got the answer to my original question. No, PC file transfers or other method for integration of local media as an alternate has not yet been resolved.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Okay, I get it. It may be a bit of a nit but okay, maybe "broken" isn't exactly the right word. Perhaps it would be better to say that Tivo chose to disable a previously available feature that many users valued and wish was _still _available. And without that feature, Hydra is a non-starter for those (we) customers.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

You can get a better presentation of the release notes just by leaving off the "code" tags:

Oct 19, 2018•Essential Summary
Essential Summary
Compatibility
What's new in version 21.8.2.RC14 for TiVo Experience 4?

Features/functionality:


Remote control diagnostics screen: New remote control diagnostics screen that contains all remote control related diagnostic information. Provides specific information regarding remote control connectivity, pairing status, battery level and other information. See Remote Control Diagnostics for more information.
Sports head-to-head images with Home team second: This reverses the sports head-to-head images so that the Home team image is on the right. Prior to this software update, it was on the left. Having the Home team on the right is more typical for US sports leagues.
Note: This feature was introduced through a service update on the TiVo device after it received software version 21.8.2.RC1.

Thuuz UI decoration expansion: Additional Thuuz excitement scores decoration locations on the User Interface along with a settings option to turn Thuuz off. Please see Thuuz Sports Rating for more information.

Note: The features and functionalities listed above were introduced with Software Version 21.8.2.RC1 and maintained in Software Version 21.8.2.RC14.

TiVo Software Version 21.8.2.RC14 is compatible with the following:


TiVo BOLT Series

Roamio Series

TiVo Mini/VOX

Features/functionality fixed in this release:

Issue ID Issue Description
493450 DVR upgrade to TiVo Experience 4 may fail (V301 error)
494270 TiVo device may be unable to upgrade to TiVo Experience 4 or downgrade to TiVo Experience 3
491432 A95 Minis may fail to downgrade to TiVo Experience 3 to match the host device
476675 Wrong channel may be displayed on "All upcoming Episodes"
489402 When WishList is set to "Get HD / Never", the WishList may not correctly reflect the setting and shows both High Definition (HD) and Standard Definition (SD) results
490074 Current channel number on the TiVo Mini may display the current channel number on the host device.
494727 Voice transcribes command but may not come back with any result
494942 Live TV may black out after bailing to Home from any app
496913 Disable Background Images may be missing from Mini 4.4
498578 Reset Remote Control Pairing on Mini may clear paired remotes on host device


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

wmcbrine said:


> You can get a better presentation of the release notes just by leaving off the "code" tags:
> 493450 DVR upgrade to TiVo Experience 4 may fail (V301 error)
> 494270 TiVo device may be unable to upgrade to TiVo Experience 4 or downgrade to TiVo Experience 3
> 491432 A95 Minis may fail to downgrade to TiVo Experience 3 to match the host device
> ...


Thanks. The above items were not fixed in this release. They were fixed in the previous release.


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

My remote control diagnostics screen shows my regular TiVo remote is not paired, yet it is in RF mode and works fine. I do not get any other information such as battery level. I am on 21.8.2.RC14 on Hydra.

Is this screen working for others?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Phil T said:


> My remote control diagnostics screen shows my regular TiVo remote is not paired, yet it is in RF mode and works fine. I do not get any other information such as battery level. I am on 21.8.2.RC14 on Hydra.
> Is this screen working for others?


no

For battery level, go to System Information. That still works.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jcthorne said:


> You are wrong.
> 
> I asked if a missing feature that has been a part of Tivo functionality for over a decade had been fixed in the latest update and you proceed to throw a fit that it was never broken and I had no right to ask the question. If you had simply said 'No, they have not fixed that yet' this whole conversation would be over.
> 
> I refuse to accept that a feature central to use of the tivo as our 'One Device' makes the appliance useless for its purchased function. Without the ability to transfer videos onto the device or other means of integrating locally stored content, the tivo would loose the ability to be the central focus of our whole home media system. It then becomes one of many discrete devices needed to pick and choose what to watch on which device. No, one system providing all content on all our devices. This is what tivo sold. I expect them to continue to support that basic functionality.


For watching content at home on TiVos, there is no pressing need to transfer between TiVos on your home network. If you want to watch something, you just stream it from one TiVo to another. Just like a TiVo Mini does.

And for the channels that are restricted from transferring, streaming to another TiVo is all you can do anyway.

I'm guessing that TiVo has the data for this. I would hope the reason they removed it was because it was not widely used. No idea if that is actually the case though. I know for me I used transfers from TiVo to PC daily. But PC to Tivo was rare. And I do transfer from TiVo to Tivo. But that is for when I bring a TiVo with me to my GFs house. And TiVo to TiVo transfers are still there. but just need to be implemented from TiVo online. Which for me has been working with no issues.


----------



## muzzymate (Sep 2, 2004)

"490074 Current channel number on the TiVo Mini may display the current channel number on the host device." --- my wife will be incredibly happy! You have no idea how much I heard this one.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

muzzymate said:


> "490074 Current channel number on the TiVo Mini may display the current channel number on the host device." --- my wife will be incredibly happy! You have no idea how much I heard this one.


Fixed in July:
Release 21.8.2 is out for Bolt, maybe others


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

jcthorne said:


> That version of tivo has been missing the functionality. Previous versions of tivo had it and it worked well. Hydra is just a software version (21) not a new device. They broke it between versions, they need to fix it.


It's not "broken". It was an intentional change. Sometimes operating systems drop features, e.g., there's no Windows Media Center on Windows 10.

If you want that feature then run TE3 instead. TiVo has indicated that they have no plans to add the feature to TE4. Repeatedly whining about it here isn't going to make any difference. (For one thing it's extremely unlikely that anyone from TiVo is reading this thread.)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

tim1724 said:


> If you want that feature then run TE3 instead.


But hasn't it been said in the past that EVENTUALLY this new UI will be FORCED upon us?

If so, then I think the "whining" is reasonable.

(BTW, while I would probably agree there is no "pressing" need to transfer between Tivos on the same network.. I do use it once in a while, to save just the last chunk of a program -- on a Tivo.. or even for very low tech emergency space-clearing on one Tivo if for some reason I don't want to download the show to computer.. e.g. it has skip mode (which I will lose if I download to computer & put back later).. But again, I admit that is an edge case and I personally do leave ONE of my tivos in standby most of the time BECAUSE I stream its content from the other Tivo..)


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

mattack said:


> But hasn't it been said in the past that EVENTUALLY this new UI will be FORCED upon us?


No, they've repeatedly said that they don't currently have any plans to do that.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

tim1724 said:


> No, they've repeatedly said that they don't currently have any plans to do that.


Please stop whining about what you perceive as other people whining


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

the bug of hitting pause while watching a live show, exiting and not resuming to the pause point still exists


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

tim1724 said:


> It's not "broken". It was an intentional change. Sometimes operating systems drop features, e.g., there's no Windows Media Center on Windows 10.
> 
> If you want that feature then run TE3 instead. TiVo has indicated that they have no plans to add the feature to TE4. Repeatedly whining about it here isn't going to make any difference. (For one thing it's extremely unlikely that anyone from TiVo is reading this thread.)


Actually Tivo has said they intend to open Hydra to local content. It will just be implemented differently. As long as the newer version is a walled garden and the source of 50% or more of our content cannot get to the tivo now playing menu, I will not move forward. As time goes on, OTA tv recordings are less and less of what we watch. And that is the only part Tivo does well. Without integration of content outside a walled garden, Tivo is destined to wither and die. Perhaps even with such features it would. Personally hope its not true. I have enjoyed 18 yrs in the Tivo infrastructure and really do not cherish a wholesale move to a new whole home platform. Have not seen one yet with the ease of use of Tivo TE3 in our home. TE4 is not a whole home solution yet. Neither is Fire, Roku or any of the others.


----------

